# Does "share to Tesla" work for you?



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

I have a 4 year old Android phone. If I use Google Maps and share a location to "Tesla", when I get to my car and open Navigation, the whole address (Street, City, Zip, State) is in the "Street" address field, while the other fields have my current location in them. 

Does "share to" work for other people?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SimonMatthews said:


> I have a 4 year old Android phone. If I use Google Maps and share a location to "Tesla", when I get to my car and open Navigation, the whole address (Street, City, Zip, State) is in the "Street" address field, while the other fields have my current location in them.
> 
> Does "share to" work for other people?


the times Ive used it, it works (on an iPhone)


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

I have Android and it generally works quite well for me. I've never seen the fields filled out though. Usually I'm in the car when I share something to Tesla, and the car just immediately navigates to the destination.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It usually works for me, but sometimes it fails in the manner that you describe above.

I haven't yet figured out if there's a pattern to the failures.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Works fine on my iPhone & iPad


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

It rarely worked up until the 4.1 firmware. It’s better now but not 100% yet. When it messes up, what you described is exactly what happens. Doesn’t matter if it’s Apple or Google Maps.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Works 100% of the time for me — iPhone 11 Pro


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

100% on iPhone 7


----------



## Taxed2Death (Mar 4, 2019)

100% on S9 and android 9


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I had one failure last week, used quite often however and never another failure before. Just tried and confirmed it worked this morning. iPhone X using Apple Maps


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

Was on Google Pixel 2 xl, now on pixel 4 xl, and it always works


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

It often works for me when I share from a map, but I think there’s sometimes a hiccup in connecting to the address database lookup thingy.

What I’ve noticed is that it’s not able to parse our individual parts of an address without an Internet connection (trying to select addresses from my calendar appointments fails in the same way when the car does not have Internet.)

Who’s sharing videos to their car and having that work reliably?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I had it fail this morning.
After I got in the car and noticed the failure, I did two things:

Took a picture of the failure message
Shared the same exact address again, from my phone to the car again.
This second time, it worked.
The error message that's displayed says "No Connectivity: Find an Address".
But... the car had to have some kind of connection in order to even realize that an address was shared with it, right?

So I guess these failures happen due to some kind of a timeout. The car is awakened (I only ever get this failure when the car was sleeping), receives the address, then tries to search for the address before the system is completely finished starting up, so there's some sort of failure. And then it just shoves the entire address into the "Street Address" dialog when it displays the error message.

I bet a simple workaround would be to wake up the car via some other means first, then share an address to it.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I sometimes have the same problem Garsh described above.

I wonder if the message is buffered somewhere until the car wakes up enough then sent to the nav system. The buffer process could lose the parsing making the result as above.
When that happens I'll bet you could just hit the right scroll wheel and say "Navigate to" and then read the address off the screen.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

When sharing fails for me, I hit cancel, then go back under the nav section and it’ll show up properly as a previous address. Then it works from there.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

One of my favorite features. I use it quite often from Google maps Note 10 Plus


----------



## travis1906 (Apr 1, 2019)

100% on iPhone X


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Love this feature - yesterday I met my partner and his mom for lunch then they were going back to work with me to see where I work. Just in case we got separated (at a stop light) I swapped the app to his car, opened Apple Maps, entered the address and sent it to his car so they'd have directions. One of the best features of the car and ecosystem.


----------

